# Sony Nex C3 or HX9V/HX10



## Vizi (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi I'm looking to upgrade from my current digital compact but am stuck between the C3 & the HX9V (or HX10 next month). I know they are different types of cameras and I want it to use on a beach holiday (mostly pics of the kids) and some of the resort etc. The camera would subsequently be used a couple of times a week on a ad-hoc basis. Which camera would produce better pictures I know they both have 16 megapixels & the HX10 has 18.2. My budget is around £450 and so far I have seen the C3 for £450 with the 18-55 & 16mm lens (also how does the picture quality vary between the two lenses?) and the HX9V for around £230 I am not sure of the price on the HX10V as it is due to release in April.Finally which would hold its value better say in 12-18 months time.Thanks for your time and appreciate your advice.


----------

